
Georgia Loses Legal Code Copyright Clash at Supreme Court - throw0101a
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/us-law-week/georgia-loses-legal-code-copyright-clash-at-supreme-court
======
throw0101a
Not only is the law un-copyright-able, but neither are the annotations because
it is the legislature that produces them (even though they're distributed by a
private company):

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_v._Public.Resource.Org...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_v._Public.Resource.Org,_Inc).

------
throw0101a
See also:

* [https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200427/11531544387/supre...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200427/11531544387/supreme-court-says-georgias-official-code-is-public-domain-including-annotations.shtml)

------
detaro
front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22999096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22999096)

